# Trees sutable for acid soil conditions?



## demographic (May 23, 2009)

Possibly a weird question but theres a place where my fathers ashes are scattered thats in the fells (bit like small mountains to you americans) and I wouldn't mind planting a tree or two there, not knowing too much (thats an understatement by the way) about planting trees I'm wondering what variety would do well up there.

The soils quite peaty and its in a fairly exposed position and gets a bit of weather (wind and rain mostly), oh and theres lots of sheep so I suspect I will need to put a plastic cover thing round them till they get a bit higher.

I know for a fact that Sycamore does well up there, as well as mountain ash/rowen cos theres some growing up there.

I have (in pots as I didn't expect them to grow as well as they did and just chucked the seeds/acorns/whatever in and left them) some sycamore, pendunculate oak, hazel, beech and cherry.

What would do well up there?

Thanks in advance, Scott.


----------



## treeseer (May 23, 2009)

if your trees are jammed into pots it is best to get them out and their roots spread, or they may not grow well or long.

My dad liked quaking aspen's leaf dance so his ashes are feeding a grove of them.

Plant what grows well there. Sycamore grows straight up so it may get above those hooved locusts quicker than others.


----------



## demographic (May 24, 2009)

treeseer said:


> if your trees are jammed into pots it is best to get them out and their roots spread, or they may not grow well or long.
> 
> My dad liked quaking aspen's leaf dance so his ashes are feeding a grove of them.
> 
> Plant what grows well there. Sycamore grows straight up so it may get above those hooved locusts quicker than others.



Thanks very much for the reply.
What time of year is the best to transplant them?


----------



## S Mc (May 26, 2009)

Scott, is this an area that you are going to be able to get to regularly for watering of the newly transplanted tree(s)? I realize this may not be an issue as there may be plenty of rain for the new tree. 

However, you might want to take some of the seed/acorns/whatever and distribute them naturally to see what comes up. Put protective cages around them for a bit to ward off hungry quadropeds. Transplanted trees may require extra care as opposed to volunteers that are happy in their environment. 

Just out of curiosity. It is in my (limited) experience that when Brits speak of Sycamore, as often as not they are talking about _Acer pseudoplatanus_, the sycamore maple as opposed to the planetree.

Side note: I am particularly fond of the Rowan Tree with its mythical relevance of warding off evil and the Mother of all living plants. And if it is indigenous to the area, so much the better. 

Sylvia


----------



## demographic (May 30, 2009)

S Mc said:


> Scott, is this an area that you are going to be able to get to regularly for watering of the newly transplanted tree(s)? I realize this may not be an issue as there may be plenty of rain for the new tree.
> 
> However, you might want to take some of the seed/acorns/whatever and distribute them naturally to see what comes up. Put protective cages around them for a bit to ward off hungry quadropeds. Transplanted trees may require extra care as opposed to volunteers that are happy in their environment.
> 
> ...




Theres a few interesting points in there Sylvia, thanks for taking the time to post it.

Plenty water up there, its never more than a few days without rain, the fact that what you call sycamore and what we call sycamore being different sheds a lot of light on why some posters on here say they have problems splitting it with a maul and I think its dead easy to split.

What I would call Sycamore is indeed Acer pseudoplatanus (I've just checked on my trees book) and what that book calls American Sycamore is what I would call London Plane. The only London Plane tree I know of is outside a local pub and has a trunk thats almost totally burr, there was me thinking that the people that were having trouble splitting "sycamore" in the US were just a bit limp wristed Just shows how we are separated by a common language.


Rowen, is a very good idea indeed, I used to climb the one in our garden when I was a nipper and they do well up there, plus they are a good tree for the local birds to feed on during lean times.

That idea would have been the best answer out of the lot but for the fact that I have only just remembered that SUNDEW grows pretty much just by the rock where his ashes are spread, I have just realised that if I plant trees there it will dry out the slightly boggy area by it and the sundew wont grow there anymore.
Sundew...






If its got to be one or the other then I figure that theres not many areas where it grows around here so its best that I don't damage its environment, I'm sorry to have wasted your time but you have raised some interesting points and given me some very usefull information all the same.

Regards Scott.


----------



## S Mc (May 30, 2009)

demographic said:


> I'm sorry to have wasted your time but you have raised some interesting points and given me some very usefull information all the same.
> 
> Regards Scott.



Scott, I NEVER consider chatting about trees a waste of time. I learn something new with each conversation. I had never heard of Sundew. So now I know a bit more. 

As this is a unique species with a specific environment, I imagine your father is feeling pretty special right now.

A side note on the American Sycamore, _Platanus occidentalis_, vs the London planetree, _Platanus x acerifolia_. The London planetree is a cross between the American Sycamore and the Oriental Planetree, _Platanus occidentalis_, discovered in London in 1663.

An American parent and an Asia parent with the offspring discovered in a third country. I love tidbits like that.

It is very difficult to tell the American Sycamore and the London Planetree apart. In fact one person told me the best way to tell is the one with anthracnose is the American Sycamore. 


Sylvia


----------



## demographic (Jun 6, 2009)

Sylvia

One thing I noticed when I looked in my big Tree book was that when it listed London Plane it also mentioned that theres one variety that it says 

_"Could be called Boabab Plane and probably carries a viral infection, which has disproportionally small , very twisting branches on a short trunk extraordinarily swollen with rough burrs"_

Now that describes the London Plane by the local pub to a T, I have been looking at that tree every time I stop at the junction there and every time I do I think that if it ever gets cut down I want its trunk because of its almost totally burr, I imagine that turners could make some nice bowls out of it.

You wouldn't happen to know anything about this "viral infection" that causes it to grow like this would you?
Its not dead important its just that I'm interested now.

Regards Scott.


----------



## S Mc (Jun 6, 2009)

Scot, how intriguing! Could you get a picture?

I am not finding anything on this variety, but will keep looking. I thoroughly enjoy chasing sticks to see where they lead. If you learn anything more, please share.

By the way, what are the title and author of your reference book? I have heard other UK people talk about their "big Tree book" and am assuming this is one of those references where you all know what book that is. I only have 7 dendrology books  and always enjoy adding to my library.

Thanks.

Sylvia


----------



## demographic (Jun 6, 2009)

S Mc said:


> Scot, how intriguing! Could you get a picture?
> 
> I am not finding anything on this variety, but will keep looking. I thoroughly enjoy chasing sticks to see where they lead. If you learn anything more, please share.
> 
> ...



Sylvia
I'll get a picture and post it up when I can, the book I have is this one HERE





Personally I find it to be very comprehensive indeed with a huge amount of different varieties of each type of tree (theres 33 different types of oak listed in the book) but it has to be said that I'm just getting to grips with the basics so there might well be better books out there that I haven't so far seen and it doesn't mention growing or care tips.

Last time i saw it (a couple of weeks ago) it had the small balls of seeds (about an inch in diameter) hanging on it.

Its a weird looking tree and I'll get a pic to show you.

Cheers, Scott.


----------



## demographic (Jun 8, 2009)

I have had to change my image hosting site as the one I was on before kept playing up, anyway with a bit of luck this should show up as an image, the tree is about five foot across at about breast height and its only about fourty foot high.
Rough estimates on both of those measurements as I guessed them...


----------



## S Mc (Jun 8, 2009)

Scott, Holy cow! That is incredible! :jawdrop:

I can see why it is called a "Boabab Plane tree". The trunk is very reminiscent, isn't it? 

I still have not found anything on the viral infection thought to cause this oddity but will keep looking. 

Trees never cease to amaze me. This tree is surviving without a stitch of organic matter in sight. And where does it get its water? Presumably there are cracks in between the pavers and such, but still. Wow.

By the way, thank you for the book info. I posted a thank you before but evidently the forum gremlins got it.

Sylvia


----------



## demographic (Jun 9, 2009)

S Mc said:


> Scott, Holy cow! That is incredible! :jawdrop:
> 
> I can see why it is called a "Boabab Plane tree". The trunk is very reminiscent, isn't it?
> 
> ...



No worries Sylvia, I'm glad you like the pic.

Theres a tiny bit of exposed ground on the other side of it but its not much to write home about and I assume that it just gets it's water from any groundwater that seeps through the pavement and I'm not sure what height the water table is round here but I doubt it too deep down to get water from.

So far the only referance to the way the tree looks and its huge burr trunk has been in that Tree book, I have obviously tried a quick Google on the subject but it kept directing me back to this thread anyway so I must be using the wrong search criteria

Regards Scott.


----------



## S Mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Scott, I did come across one link that mentioned the viral infection in London planetree (other than this discussion) but it took me to a scientific site which was subscription only on their papers and research. 

Will keep my eyes and ears open. I am going to request the Tree Guide from interlibrary loan to peruse it. It might be interesting, if the authors are still alive, to contact them to see where they came up with that tidbit....hmmmm, might have to do that.

Sylvia


----------



## demographic (Aug 23, 2009)

demographic said:


> I have had to change my image hosting site as the one I was on before kept playing up, anyway with a bit of luck this should show up as an image, the tree is about five foot across at about breast height and its only about fourty foot high.
> Rough estimates on both of those measurements as I guessed them...



I have just realised that this picture is now missing and as there doesn't seem to be an edit function where I can put it back into an old post I am just putting it into a new post so anyone looking can still find it (if needed).


----------

